# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  rodilište u zadru sada

## MONASONA

prvi put sam rodila 2003. godine u zadru, a živjela sam u to vrijeme na visu. kako je suprug zadranin a ja spilćanka, splitsko rodilište nije dolazilo u obzir zbog iskustava uže i šire rodbine i šireg kruga prijateljica. te 2003. zadarsko rodilište je bilo baby friend, a moje iskustvo poroda jebilo uglavnom pozitivno. suprug je bio cijelo vrijeme uz mene jer smo mi bili uporni i dosadni, ja se nisam otvarala, bila je gužva, pa su nas pustili da budemo stalno zajedno. nisam dobila ni drip, odbijala sam niti ikakve druge ljekove, inzistirali smo koliko je moguće u našim uvjetima na što prirodnijem porodu. bili smo im čudni, no nakon 12 sati na svijet je došla naša prva djevojčica koja je danas jako aktivna šestogodišnjakinja. prije 2 mjeseca se rodila naša druga curica i sad je rodilište odlično. osoblje je stvarno odlično, a bila sam smještena u apartmanu u kojem su 2 kreveta, stol, prostor za previjanje bebe i najvažnije kupatilo. sestre su mi pomagale oko dojenja, a glavna pedijatricaa je jako divna žena, za razliku od dr. barake koji mi se oba puta učinio jako hladnim čovjekom. mislim da je osoblje stvarno jako ljubazno, čak i nježno, voljela bih da su liječnici možda malo ljubazniji kad je riječ o porodu, ovaj put sam dobila drip jer je bila zamućena plodna voda i kako sam rađala u gluho doba noći, dežurna liječnica nije bila oduševljena mojim pričama o što prirodnijem porodu, no sve u svemu, za mene je zadarsko rodilište, jednako kao i taj grad, ostalo prekrasno iskustvo. prijateljica mi je rodila u splitu prije 2 mjeseca, bila je dugo na hodniku jer je taj dan bilo 27 poroda! užas. javite i ostali kako ste zadovoljni zadrom. veliki pozdrav iz splita. ej, još zaboravih napisati da sam zadar izabrala zbog rooming ina, beba je odmah s tobom i to stalno, nema nadohrane već je naglasak na dojenju, a meni je to pozitivno.  :D

----------


## marijana07

Drago mi je čuti ovako pozitivna iskustva iz Zadarskog rodilišta jer mi je termin za 13 dana i čeka me boravak u rodilištu u Zadru. Zanima me kakva je situacija sa smještajem ako nisi u apartmanu, tj.:
1. Koliko žena bude u sobi i kakva je situacija s wc-om i tuševima (jesu li zajednički za cijelo rodilište ili svaka soba ima bar svoj wc?

----------


## kikic

> 1. Koliko žena bude u sobi i kakva je situacija s wc-om i tuševima (jesu li zajednički za cijelo rodilište ili svaka soba ima bar svoj wc?


Sobe su nakon renoviranja dvokrevetne i trokrevetne, ne znam koliko je apartmana. Nemaju sve wc, samo njih par, u svakoj je sobi stolić za presvlačenje i voda (ono kao sudoper, gdje operu sestre bebu - uf al sam objasnila   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Lijepe su i sunčane. One sobe koje nemaju wc i tuš koriste zajednički a njih mislim da je 2, na ulazu u hodnik rodilišta i na kraju hodnika sa po 2 tuša.

----------


## Frida

*Zadar* 
Zadarsko rodilište 
Dr. Vlatković - Zadar 
Radovi u zadarskom rodilištu 
Rodilište u Zadru 

Možete nastaviti na bilo kojem od ponuđenih topica. Hvala.

----------

